# Blast test at 350mg week?



## Gadawg (Sep 26, 2018)

Due to my current (and well documented) life situation, Im not thinking of this imminently, but Im thinking of doing some blasting on top of my trt now that I can focus solely on my training and overall health, while not having my head stuck up my ass.  

I know the standard protocal for a first cycle or blast is 500 mg test for 10-16 weeks, but Im wondering what kind of gains I could make by staying lower and avoiding sides. Ive done some amazing growth on just 200 mg test for the last 20 weeks so I was thinking that as little as 350 might be very substantial as well with very little risk of sides. 

I had also thought of possibly adding some mast, really just for the mental benefits that people seem to rave about while on it. Im not balding in any way so I dont foresee any issues with that. 

Just throwing this out there. Thanks for any input.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 26, 2018)

500 test has barely any sides.


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 26, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> 500 test has barely any sides.



Thanks. I figured as much. My trt bloods show E2 not even showing up on the scale still at 200 mg. Figured I might be able to go to 500 or so without an AI. Bodyfat is pretty low at the moment.


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 26, 2018)

Do people on trt blast and cruise tend to maintain gains better than those on standard cycles with pct?  It would make sense to me but have no experience with either


----------



## SuperBane (Sep 27, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Do people on trt blast and cruise tend to maintain gains better than those on standard cycles with pct?  It would make sense to me but have no experience with either



Depends on your age and your commitment.
anyone who runs more than a cycle or two will end up blasting and cruising.
they definitely maintain gains better than cycling to answe your question.


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 27, 2018)

35 and have been lifting very hard for well over twenty years. Never touched AAS until I started trt 20 weeks ago.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 27, 2018)

Gadawg said:


> Do people on trt blast and cruise tend to maintain gains better than those on standard cycles with pct?  It would make sense to me but have no experience with either



Yes, Maintain and then some depending on your cruise dose and level of commitment of course


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 27, 2018)

wish I had the link but there was a post I remember reading years back on ology about the 400-600 range that was quite good.. he’ll it’s probably here as well. Pop that 500 bro, you won’t be disappointed.


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 27, 2018)

Gotta get some adex just in case. Doubt Ill need it though.


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Yessir always have some dex on hand.. maybe want to consider taking the cookie cutter route with .25 e3d before bloodwork and see where that has you..

sides arent always noticeable with e2 until your dick stops working or your lethargic like me..


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 27, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Yessir always have some dex on hand.. maybe want to consider taking the cookie cutter route with .25 e3d before bloodwork and see where that has you..
> 
> sides arent always noticeable with e2 until your dick stops working or your lethargic like me..



My trt dose which Ill use alongside the ug gear has 2mg adex mixed into it so Ill probably wait for sides rather than bottom out totally


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Oh didn’t know that.. gotcha


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 27, 2018)

Yeah, I dont think the clinic wants to spend much time dialing anybody in so their test is mixed 100mg test cyp/1 mg adex


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Seems like a lot of dex


----------



## snake (Sep 27, 2018)

The standard cycle recommendation of 500mg/wk of test is for the guy who is not supplementing any exogenous testosterone and has not shut down his bio feedback loop. For him, it's a the net result after a shutdown, PCT and back on his own production of testosterone. I see no problem with a sub-500 cycle providing you return to your TRT dose. Sure, 500 is going to do more for you but in the end, you're only as good as your low point, not your high point.


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 27, 2018)

go for it, 350/500 isnt going to be much of a difference sides wise.


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 28, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Seems like a lot of dex




I think so too. And Im wondering about something. Since I quit drinking, my libido has dropped significantly. It's still there but not like before. Im wondering if without aromatizing inducing alcohol in my system, if my E2 has dropped even lower. It doesnt even currently show up on my bloodwork from when I was drinking daily. Hmmm.....


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 28, 2018)

Shit man that does seem like a lot. I don’t even use an ai on trt and my estro levels are at like 20.


----------



## Gadawg (Sep 28, 2018)

Ive paid for one more cycle through the clinic and then my buddy has hooked me up with a very understanding doc. Im gonna go through him in the future and get straight pharm grade test (think it's $90 a vial) and supplement through one of my sources. Done with these jagoffs and their $250 a month bills


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 28, 2018)

I did the same thing. Went through a clinic in the beginning cuz I had shit insurance, once we got our insurance squared away I switched to a local doc who leaves me alone. She knows nothing but doesn’t **** with me. $15 bucks a month now for 3ml.


----------

